

Esquire to use E-Ink on Electronic Cover - maximilian
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/21/business/media/21esquire.html

======
maximilian
They will have a blinking tag on the cover. As a hobbyist, I would love to get
my hands on these e-ink displays for cheap.

~~~
MaysonL
Yes. "How I built my own Kindle using the Esquire cover." is an article I'd
dearly love to read (or write).

